# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  إنهاء احتكار الدولة في ميدان البث الإذاعي والتلفزي

## هيثم الفقى

*ملاحظة* 

صدر هذا القانون أول مرة في شكل مرسوم بقانون رقم 663-02-2 صادر في 2 رجب 1423 (10 سبتمبر 2002) بإنهاء احتكار الدولة في ميدان البث الإذاعي والتلفزي، ثم تحول فيما بعد إلى قانون بعد مصادقة البرلمان عليه في الدورة الخريفية أكتوبر 2002 من السنة التشريعية الأولى للفترة التشريعية السابعة: (2002/2007). 


*المرجعية القانونية الشكلية لمرسوم قانون* 

الوزير الأول ، 
بناء على الفصل 55 من الدستور ؛ 
وبعد دراسة المشروع في المجلس الوزاري المجتمع في 20 من جمادى الآخرة 1423 (29 أغسطس 2002) ؛ وباتفاق مع اللجان النيابية المختصة في مجلس النواب ومجلس المستشارين ، 
رسم ما يلي : 


*نص القانون* 

المادة الأولى : 
تنسخ أحكام الظهير الشريف الصادر في 27 من ربيع الآخر 1343 (25 نوفمبر 1924) المتعلق باحتكار الدولة في ميدان التلغراف والتلفون السلكي أو اللاسلكي ، فيما يخص الاحتكار في ميدان البث الإذاعي والتلفزي المحتفظ به لفائدة الدولة بموجب المادة 111 من القانون رقم 96-24 المتعلق بالبريد والمواصلات الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 162-97-1 بتاريخ 2 ربيع الآخر 1418 (7 أغسطس 1997(. 
المادة الثانية : 
يحدد قانون لاحق الشروط التي يمكن أن يرخص وفقها بإحداث واستغلال المقاولات التي تقدم خدمات الاتصال السمعي - البصري. 
في انتظار صدور القانون المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة ، تؤهل الهيئة العليا للاتصال السمعي- البصري المحدثة بالظهير الشريف رقم 212-02-1 الصادر في 22 من جمادى الآخرة 1423 (31 أغسطس 2002) لمنح الرخص بإحداث واستغلال المقاولات التي تقدم خدمات الاتصال السمعي - البصري ، شريطة أن لا تمنح الرخص المذكورة لمدة تفوق خمس سنوات. 
المادة الثالثة : 
ينشر هذا المرسوم بقانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعرض على مجلس النواب ومجلس المستشارين للمصادقة عليه. 

وحرر بالرباط في 2 رجب 1423) 10 سبتمبر 2002(

----------

